# ENGLAND ARE s**t.



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

Same old same old, we beat some nobody's then we give it all the Charlie big bollox then at the first real test we flop like a prolapsed vagina!

#wesuckballs!


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

DaPump said:


> Same old same old, we beat some nobody's then we give it all the Charlie big bollox then at the first real test we flop like a prolapsed vagina!
> 
> #wesuckballs!


 Finishing second was the better result for the next round mate, hence all the changes.


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

InAndOut said:


> Finishing second was the better result for the next round mate, hence all the changes.


 Don't give me all the football bollox we're s**t.. :lol:

So we planned on loosing is that what your telling me!?


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

DaPump said:


> Don't give me all the football bollox we're s**t.. :lol:
> 
> So we planned on loosing is that what your telling me!?


 Yes.


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

InAndOut said:


> Yes.


 Nah! We're just s**t...


----------



## orangeandpears (Dec 16, 2017)

We didn't even play our strongest team lol, and we miss brazil in the draw later on


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

DaPump said:


> Nah! We're just s**t...


 Our B team were beaten by Belgium's B team. Pointless match that didn't teach anyone much.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Unless every England player was on board with the idea that we would deliberately draw or lose, I wonder how you ramp them back up and get them psyched for the next game....


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

We flopped now the excuses come blah blah blah! It was our B team, we were supposed to loose, it puts us in a better position for the next round etc! Zzzzzzzz I'll stick to Rugby and Bikes!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

UK2USA said:


> Unless every England player was on board with the idea that we would deliberately draw or lose, I wonder how you ramp them back up and get them psyched for the next game....


 "Right guys, kick about with the kids..."

"Right guys, must win game...."

same result.


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Lol, no football fans in sight here :lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

DaPump said:


> We flopped now the excuses come blah blah blah! It was our B team, we were supposed to loose, it puts us in a better position for the next round etc! Zzzzzzzz I'll stick to Rugby and Bikes!


 I don't watch it, I'm 41 years old and heard it all before. When they win something, they deserve the rewards, until then, they're a bunch of overpaid folk IMO.

I enjoy the rugby, anything could happen. My favourites were

1, Jonah 'the whale'...

2, 2003 Wilko

3, 2007 England made it to the final(huge surprise).

4, Japan beat SA


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

InAndOut said:


> Finishing second was the better result for the next round mate, hence all the changes.


 People need to f**k off with this coward argument


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

If you don't believe we just threw that, you was probably dropped on your head.

Rested 8 of our 11

No kane, no sterling, no stones, it was our B team vs there B team. Simple.


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

best case scenario, easiest route. Should never say there is an easy football game but really todays loss maybe a blessing in disguise. The next three matches should be a buy through really.


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

I don't watch football. I watch my little pony though


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Fortis said:


> best case scenario, easiest route. Should never say there is an easy football game but really todays loss maybe a blessing in disguise. The next three matches *should be* a buy through really.


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I don't watch it, I'm 41 years old and heard it all before. When they win something, they deserve the rewards, until then, they're a bunch of overpaid folk IMO.
> 
> I enjoy the rugby, anything could happen. My favourites were
> 
> ...


 Mate 2003 Wilko was just epic!!! I was working with a load of Aussies n Kiwis at the time and f**k me did I wind em up :lol:


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

Jack of blades said:


> I don't watch football. I watch my little pony though


 Wrestling....


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Ultrasonic said:


> Our B team were beaten by Belgium's B team. Pointless match that didn't teach anyone much.


 We learnt why, he keeps playing Sterling, despite him being terrible. Its because rashford, couldn't score in a brothel.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

DaPump said:


> Mate 2003 Wilko was just epic!!! I was working with a load of Aussies n Kiwis at the time and f**k me did I wind em up :lol:


 I watched the documentary about how it all happened/came together, very interesting. Epic time to be English I must add.


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

SwoleTip said:


> People need to f**k off with this coward argument


 Ohhh know about football do ya? Clearly an arm chair fan who watches the odd game. Move on.


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I watched the documentary about how it all happened/came together, very interesting. Epic time to be English I must add.


 Very proud moment mate felt good to support a team worthy of support...


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I only half watched the match as I couldn't decide if I wanted England to win or not. It was weird.



UK2USA said:


> Unless every England player was on board with the idea that we would deliberately draw or lose, I wonder how you ramp them back up and get them psyched for the next game....


 8 of the starting 11 for the last match didn't play, so it was pretty much them watching their reserves getting beaten. Ramping them back up for the next match should be trivial as this time everyone definitely will want to win!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Personally I think that FIFA should have a draw once the group stages are over to decide the next round of games, with one pot of balls for group winners and a second for the runners up. Then there wouldn't be nonsense like today's game.


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

Or just make Rugby our national sport instead of this pish!!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Coming from Ireland all I know that it's only SOME English believe England will win the world Cup. But as usual left disappointed lol

Kane is an overrated moron

Lost what little respect I had for him claiming erricsons goal against Stoke I think it was

He's a great finisher but can't remember seeing him dribble past a defender. And the English media put him in the same bracket as Ronaldo (whom I despise) but that's a joke ffs

Some English need to watch with their eyes and not their hearts


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

I'm going to have to say it: if the squad were all ethnically ENGLISH they'd play better as a unit because national team football is about as tribal as it gets.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

It's all under control fellas.


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

sjacks said:


> I'm going to have to say it: if the squad were all ethnically ENGLISH they'd play better as a unit because national team football is about as tribal as it gets.
> 
> View attachment 158049


 Pack it in mate - those black player's were born here and don't try any less because their skin colour doesn't match ours.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

I don't care about england football tbh. Neither does my wife cos she's Irish. That said, I had to put up with her when Ireland won the slam in the six nations rugby so I might just back our lads when it suits me and point out that her lot haven't got a team in the tournament! Happy Days!!!!!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Football went out with @The-Real-Deals log updates


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

InAndOut said:


> Pack it in mate - those black player's were born here and don't try any less because their skin colour doesn't match ours.


 I'm not saying they weren't born here, what I'm saying is people are denying the laws of nature and one of those laws is TRIBALISM. A certain boxer named Muhammad Ali said the same thing and he was 100% correct.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Was a nothing game.

They played an under strength side.

We played an under strength side.

Dont panic chaps, if we'd won we'd be beaten by Brazil in the quarters. Going out on a limb and saying we'll make the semis now.


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

sjacks said:


> I'm not saying they weren't born here, what I'm saying is people are denying the laws of nature and one of those laws is TRIBALISM. A certain boxer named Muhammad Ali said the same thing and he was 100% correct.


 :lol: And Ali was a racist cvnt! He only gets sympathy because he's severely ill.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

InAndOut said:


> :lol: And Ali was a racist cvnt! He only gets sympathy because he's severely ill.


 I sincerely hope you're joking because the man was spot on. Being loyal to your own doesn't have to mean hatred towards others, sure there are some people like that but they're just idiots who aren't worth bothering with.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

InAndOut said:


> :lol: And Ali was a racist cvnt! He only gets sympathy because he's severely ill.


 Ali was the biggest racist going, he hated blacks nearly as much as he hated whites. If you read the book ghosts of Manila you'd have your eyes opened. Hated Frazier and a lot of woman from Africa because they were 'too black'. He only liked milk chocolate.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Grabs popcorn

Southgate probably done us a blessing, Brazil will probably win it, so avoid them as much as possible.


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Ali was the biggest racist going, he hated blacks nearly as much as he hated whites. If you read the book ghosts of Manila you'd have your eyes opened. Hated Frazier and a lot of woman from Africa because they were 'too black'. He only liked milk chocolate.


 He was a cvnt.


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

sjacks said:


> I sincerely hope you're joking because the man was spot on. Being loyal to your own doesn't have to mean hatred towards others, sure there are some people like that but they're just idiots who aren't worth bothering with.


 Do your research on Ali, he was a dickhead in every way. Racism was only one of his many horrible trait's.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

England it's s**t


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

InAndOut said:


> He was a cvnt.


 Awesome boxer. Arsehole of a man in his younger days.


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Awesome boxer. Arsehole of a man in his younger days.


 Yes, when he could speak and stand up for himself. Great boxer, but should be remembered for boxing rather than a mouthy ****wit.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

safc49 said:


> Coming from Ireland all I know that it's only SOME English believe England will win the world Cup.


 Some? I don't know any, LOL!



DaPump said:


> Or just make Rugby our national sport instead of this pish!!


 We're arguably best in the world at one-day cricket right now if you want to pick something else  .


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Ultrasonic said:


> Some? I don't know any, LOL!
> 
> We're arguably best in the world at one-day cricket right now if you want to pick something else  .


 Well maybe I really should have been more specific and narrowed it down to commentators and pundits lol


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Every summer I say to myself I'll try and learn cricket. 10+ years later I'm none the wiser ffs


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

safc49 said:


> Every summer I say to myself I'll try and learn cricket. 10+ years later I'm none the wiser ffs


 It's not exactly complicated!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Ultrasonic said:


> It's not exactly complicated!


 Never learned the rules and the scoring /outs/ins/runs or whatever it is


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

InAndOut said:


> Pack it in mate - those black player's were born here and don't try any less because their skin colour doesn't match ours.


 .....but no Asians, where's Singh, Iqbal and Patel?

#InForTheLeicesterBoys


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

safc49 said:


> Never learned the rules and the scoring /outs/ins/runs or whatever it is


 You remind me of playing rugby at school and not having a clue what was going on because they apparently assumed everyone knew the rules already... I still don't properly.


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Sasnak said:


> .....but no Asians, where's Singh, Iqbal and Patel?
> 
> #InForTheLeicesterBoys


 #cooking


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

InAndOut said:


> #cooking


 I didn't go into the town tonight but they were probably getting pissed watching the football. @Clubber Lang will no doubt update us as to whether they behaved themselves.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

But they are doing good in Cricket. Something to cheer about


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Jordan08 said:


> But they are doing good in Cricket. Something to cheer about


 Is that even a sport?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Sasnak said:


> I didn't go into the town tonight but they were probably getting pissed watching the football. @Clubber Lang will no doubt update us as to whether they behaved themselves.


 lol.... i dont do football games, refuse to and probably safer if i dont, for the customers. I absolutely hate football fans, chanting the same shite over and over again like someone with learning disabilities. Jumping around throwing drinks into the air like children at a party, its just not safe to work in those conditions, people could die when i get there :lol:

give me rugby any day.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

InAndOut said:


> Is that even a sport?


 If people can called bodybuilding a sport, cricket can at least qualify too


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

Ultrasonic said:


> Some? I don't know any, LOL!
> 
> We're arguably best in the world at one-day cricket right now if you want to pick something else  .


 Cricket???? Pfffft! No way!! I wouldn't be seen dead supporting Cricket! :lol:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

No players got injured and we got the better half of the drawer, an extra days rest and less travelling for the next game. Intentional or not, i'd call that a good result. We're also having a good world cup so far. Kane is top scorer. Sterling has 2 assists. The team is starting to look like a team and we qualified after the first 2 matches which gave us the luxury of not having to risk players in the 3rd group game. Don't understand all the negativity.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Colombia are gonna terrorise your s**t defence.

2-1 to them.


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

a.notherguy said:


> No players got injured and we got the better half of the drawer, an extra days rest and less travelling for the next game. Intentional or not, i'd call that a good result. We're also having a good world cup so far. Kane is top scorer. Sterling has 2 assists. The team is starting to look like a team and we qualified after the first 2 matches which gave us the luxury of not having to risk players in the 3rd group game. Don't understand all the negativity.


 Out next round....


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Clubber Lang said:


> give me rugby any day.


 If you had to run the door in a pub full Rugby fans you'd probably get made redundant. I have never seen them misbehave, ever, and I've been following/playing rugby for over 30 years.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Sasnak said:


> If you had to run the door in a pub full Rugby fans you'd probably get made redundant. I have never seen them misbehave, ever, and I've been following/playing rugby for over 30 years.


 yeah

we get some Leicester Tigers players floating around town some weekends, big Fiji blokes. You dont realise how feckin big they are till they get close to you, absolutely massive! We dont let them in our place as its not the right type of bar for them as they get totally smashed, zero trouble, but how they drink so much and then the following day play a league game i dont know! lol.

rugby is a proper sport, batter each other on the ditch then straight to the bar afterwards and all drinking together having a laugh. Thats true sportsmanship, not some pussy footballer that rolls 15 times on the floor cus someone touched his shin guard!


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

Clubber Lang said:


> yeah
> 
> we get some Leicester Tigers players floating around town some weekends, big Fiji blokes. You dont realise how feckin big they are till they get close to you, absolutely massive! We dont let them in our place as its not the right type of bar for them as they get totally smashed, zero trouble, but how they drink so much and then the following day play a league game i dont know! lol.
> 
> rugby is a proper sport, batter each other on the ditch then straight to the bar afterwards and all drinking together having a laugh. Thats true sportsmanship, not some pussy footballer that rolls 15 times on the floor cus someone touched his shin guard!


 Have you noticed how football fans run away if they're out numbered and always pick on the easy targets like one bloke drinking on his own ffs, then they give it all the big bollox on YouTube saying how hard they are :lol:


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

DaPump said:


> Have you noticed how football fans run away if they're out numbered and always pick on the easy targets like one bloke drinking on his own ffs, then they give it all the big bollox on YouTube saying how hard they are :lol:


 yes theyre bellends. I just threaten to kick theyre knee back and snap tendons if they feck up. I dont care about theyre career lol.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Losing against Belgium was a great result. They didn't try to lose but both teams resting 8 or 9 of their first team shows you how much winning meant. We now have Columbia then Sweden/Switzerland in the Quarters. It's the easiest run to a world cup semi final you could ever wish for. Not to say we'll definitely make it. At this stage everyone knows England can lose to anyone. But just by default this is the best chance to go a long way in decades.

And if we do make the semis Spain are the best team we could face there, and they don't exactly look like world beaters either. Get you're money on an England Brazil final!


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

DaPump said:


> We flopped now the excuses come blah blah blah! It was our B team, we were supposed to loose, it puts us in a better position for the next round etc! Zzzzzzzz I'll stick to Rugby and Bikes!


 I know, BS excuse .

Odd how Brazil , Germany, Italy etc didn't have this "we meant to loose" strategy in previous world cups.

Seems to have worked out for them will before


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

JohhnyC said:


> I know, BS excuse .
> 
> Odd how Brazil , Germany, Italy etc didn't have this "we meant to loose" strategy in previous world cups.
> 
> Seems to have worked out for them will before


 Think about it logically. Why would you rest 8 or 9 first team players if you were really bothered about winning a game? Harry Kane is the leading scorer in the tournament yet he wasn't brought off the bench even though 1-0 down....


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Love deluded English fans thinking they're gonna make the final coz they're not playing any 'big' teams :lol:

C U Next Tuesdays....literally!


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Didn't England think Iceland would be an easy game?

Pressure is on and expectations high now, having engineered an 'easy' route, anything less than a Semi Final is a failure TBH


----------



## hendy (Feb 9, 2012)

Started out watching the world cup saying don't mind if England do well, they have a good team, might play good football and be good to watch etc.

But then you watch it and no matter what game your watching the pundits start talking about England, comparing everything to England.

Actually puts you off watching....and the English wonder why no one wants them to do well.

It's like people in work or down the pub that talk about nothing but themselves, not interested in anyone else....absolute cu**s.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

hendy said:


> Started out watching the world cup saying don't mind if England do well, they have a good team, might play good football and be good to watch etc.
> 
> But then you watch it and no matter what game your watching the pundits start talking about England, comparing everything to England.
> 
> ...


 Mute the TV and put on some Benny Hill tune.


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

B team trounced B team... A team trouncing A team... No s**t! :lol:


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

England fail at football. If you want the England team to put a smile on your face, bet against them winning.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Well we look forward to the fans embarrassing the country when they smash the place up if the lose.

If that happens I hope Putin's men wallop the living daylights out of then and dump them in a Siberian Gulag


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

InAndOut said:


> :lol: And Ali was a racist cvnt! He only gets sympathy because he's severely ill.


 Yeah he's about as ill as it gets :thumb


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Why are so we s**t at football? We all grow up playing football, we live breathe and s**t it.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

SwoleTip said:


> Why are so we s**t at football? We all grow up playing football, we live breathe and s**t it.


 I realise this will get some here overexcited but I genuinely think the quality of the national team suffered as a result of the huge influx of European players which drastically reduced the opportunites of British players to play in what is now the Premier League.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Ultrasonic said:


> I realise this will get some here overexcited but I genuinely think the quality of the national team suffered as a result of the huge influx of European players which drastically reduced the opportunites of British players to play in what is now the Premier League.


 "I want to be the best I can and hopefully i will be able to help my people back home survive"

"I want to be paid the most so I can be the granny brothels best customer"

Who do you think would be most motivated to be the best player?


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> "I want to be the best I can and hopefully i will be able to help my people back home survive"
> 
> "I want to be paid the most so I can be the granny brothels best customer"
> 
> Who do you think would be most motivated to be the best player?


 The grannies ! :thumb


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

DaPump said:


> Out next round....


 Well find out next tuesday


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

anna1 said:


> The grannies ! :thumb


 They're the best team players.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Ultrasonic said:


> I realise this will get some here overexcited but I genuinely think the quality of the national team suffered as a result of the huge influx of European players which drastically reduced the opportunites of British players to play in what is now the Premier League.


 I think most football fans woukd agree with you here. It's been quicker and easier to bring in a foreign player than it is to take a youth team player through but hopefully the home grown players rule will help a bit in the future


----------



## Sen (Feb 7, 2018)

ITS COMING HOME.

END OF.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> They're the best team players.


 Ohhhhh ! If you say so Papa Blue !! :whistling:


----------



## Sen (Feb 7, 2018)

a.notherguy said:


> I think most football fans woukd agree with you here. It's been quicker and easier to bring in a foreign player than it is to take a youth team player through but hopefully the home grown players rule will help a bit in the future


 When you can buy David Silva for 20 million or raheem Sterling for 50, what do you expect?

English players cost too much. Smaller teams can't afford to buy them.


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

a.notherguy said:


> Well find out next tuesday


 We certainly will Stanley!


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

Sen said:


> ITS COMING HOME.
> 
> END OF.


 We no they will when we get categorically knocked out...


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Sen said:


> ITS COMING HOME.
> 
> END OF.


 Maybe it's the nostalgia of my youth, but I feel fairly confident the Euro '96 squad would make the current team look rather amateur by comparison...


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

lewdylewd said:


> Yeah he's about as ill as it gets :thumb


 *Was :lol:


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> Maybe it's the nostalgia of my youth, but I feel fairly confident the Euro '96 squad would make the current team look rather amateur by comparison...


 That was my favourite world cup. The main problem is now don't have a Gazza that can do something magical at any moment. We've got the goal scorer, but not the magician.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

InAndOut said:


> That was my favourite world cup. The main problem is now don't have a Gazza that can do something magical at any moment. We've got the goal scorer, but not the magician.


 Euro '96 was your favourite world cup? 

As you say though I don't really seem to have anyone to do something particularly creative/unexpected. Not really anyone since Bechham maybe? I'm not huge football fan, although by the standards of this thread maybe I am and didn't realise it!


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Gary29 said:


> Love deluded English fans thinking they're gonna make the final coz they're not playing any 'big' teams :lol:
> 
> C U Next Tuesdays....literally!


 It's not delusional. This England team are nothing special but they look to at least have a bit cohesion, which is more than any England team in probably the last 2 decades. So far they've scraped a last minute winner against one poor side and hammered a team that are probably equivalent in standard to an average English 2nd division side. So only an idiot would think this makes them world beaters

But the fact is everyone else is sht. No Italy, Germany out, Brazil in the other half of the draw....It's like the year when Leicester won the premier league. Don't need to be anything more than reasonable to get past Columbia , Sweden/Swiss. Then Spain(who also don't look great) in the semis is a coin flip


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

MickeyE said:


> Leicester won the premier league


 I'm still dining out on that one!

Whilst we are on the subject of Leicester, Theo Zagorakis played for Leicester and couldn't get a regular start in the first team but still managed to captain Greece to win Euro 2000.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

MickeyE said:


> It's not delusional. This England team are nothing special but they look to at least have a bit cohesion, which is more than any England team in probably the last 2 decades. So far they've scraped a last minute winner against one poor side and hammered a team that are probably equivalent in standard to an average English 2nd division side. So only an idiot would think this makes them world beaters
> 
> But the fact is everyone else is sht. No Italy, Germany out, Brazil in the other half of the draw....It's like the year when Leicester won the premier league. Don't need to be anything more than reasonable to get past Columbia , Sweden/Swiss. Then Spain(who also don't look great) in the semis is a coin flip


 Columbia topped their group, Switzerland are unbeaten and only lost once in qualifying to Portugal who they also beat. Sweden knocked out Italy in play offs and topped a group with Mexico and Germany. Think you would need to be more than reasonable to beat these teams.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

boutye911 said:


> Columbia topped their group, Switzerland are unbeaten and only lost once in qualifying to Portugal who they also beat. Sweden knocked out Italy in play offs and topped a group with Mexico and Germany. Think you would need to be more than reasonable to beat these teams.


 With all due respect to those teams, if you can't beat Columbia and the winners of Swiss/Sweden you have absolutely no right to be in a world cup semi final anyway. Put it this way, you're never likely to get an easier ride to a world cup semi final than this.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Sasnak said:


> I'm still dining out on that one!
> 
> Whilst we are on the subject of Leicester, Theo Zagorakis played for Leicester and couldn't get a regular start in the first team but still managed to captain Greece to win Euro 2000.


 Yes the Greece win in 2000 was like the international equivalent of what Leicester did. Maybe that Zagorakis dude is some kind of lucky charm!


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

MickeyE said:


> Maybe that Zagorakis dude is some kind of lucky charm


 Leicester's lucky charm when we won the pl was Ngolo Kante. Happy Times.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Come on now. I don't even watch football much and I'm no expert, and I'm not a patriotic person so I hold no strong allegiance to the England football team or its fans - but I know what a good team Brazil are and when I did watch yesterday and saw that England will draw Brazil if they win... pretty much knew from there that England were gonna drop the game on purpose. I'd put money on England getting further than Belgium this year, now.


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Ultrasonic said:


> I realise this will get some here overexcited but I genuinely think the quality of the national team suffered as a result of the huge influx of European players which drastically reduced the opportunites of British players to play in what is now the Premier League.


 Good point, never thought about that


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Ultrasonic said:


> I realise this will get some here overexcited but I genuinely think the quality of the national team suffered as a result of the huge influx of European players which drastically reduced the opportunites of British players to play in what is now the Premier League.


 Perhaps, we will never know, but the new team England model is promising.

Focusing on a clear progression from the u17's right to the top.

Onus is on the top 4 clubs to loan out young talent now.

The old boys club has finished, refreshing to see players like Maguire, RL-C, Trips, Lingz given the chance.

The future is bright.


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> Euro '96 was your favourite world cup?
> 
> As you say though I don't really seem to have anyone to do something particularly creative/unexpected. Not really anyone since Bechham maybe? I'm not huge football fan, although by the standards of this thread maybe I am and didn't realise it!


 Haha, my mistake.

Yeah, this year the only real creative player was Wilshere, he didn't even make the squad and is being let go by Arsenal.

I think the English youth system has a lot to do with the lack of these type of players coming through, they concentrate too much on height and strength and don't let the kids just play and master their skills.


----------



## toecutter (Dec 28, 2014)

For me, the problem lies in the politics of the selection process. Big premiership team favouritism and players whose reputations precede their current form. We typically end up with a team that is flat, lacking synergy and lacking fire. How many years did we go on 'accommodating' Rooney long after his legs were gone? How many years did we go on accommodating Lampard when it was clear he'd become a mere ghost whenever an England shirt was handed to him?

This team might not have the glamour and stars, but sometimes that's a good thing. I agree that they've got a great chance to make a run for the semis.

But having the better team on paper counts for very little if they don't have the fortitude and bottle. That's mostly what it comes down to in the knockout stages.


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

For me the problem lies in the corruption and game fixing as football has become a stock exchange and a game of who fool a bunch of window lickers! :lol:


----------



## Sen (Feb 7, 2018)

Ultrasonic said:


> Maybe it's the nostalgia of my youth, but I feel fairly confident the Euro '96 squad would make the current team look rather amateur by comparison...


 Impossible to say. It's like people comparing this seasons city team with Arsenal's invincibles. Unless they play each other you can't say.

I like this England team. I also don't think there's been any real stand out team at this tournament so if there's one year where we have a pretty good chance I'd say it's this one. It won't happen but I'm more excited this year than I have been since I cried at italia 90!


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

I predicted that England would beat Tunisia and Panama and then lose to Belgium. I also predicted they would lose the first knockout game to whoever. So far so predictable. But the players don't give a you know what and neither would i in their position. Millionaires at 21 they are made for life. For life baby. Why would they care if they lose? Screw them.


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Sen said:


> Impossible to say. It's like people comparing this seasons city team with Arsenal's invincibles. Unless they play each other you can't say.
> 
> I like this England team. I also don't think there's been any real stand out team at this tournament so if there's one year where we have a pretty good chance I'd say it's this one. It won't happen but I'm more excited this year than I have been since I cried at italia 90!


 I have more chance of winning Mr Gay UK than England have of even reaching the semi finals. They are a pile of old sheeite.


----------



## Sen (Feb 7, 2018)

Fletch68 said:


> I have more chance of winning Mr Gay UK than England have of even reaching the semi finals. They are a pile of old sheeite.


 Reckon you could win Mr Gay Universe, never mind uk!

its coming home bro!


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

France (Mbappe in particular) looked extremely dangerous against Argentina . Another team England avoid till the final.This is by far the most lopsided world cup draw I can ever remember.


----------



## jjtreml (Dec 13, 2016)

We're coming home....were coming....we are coming home.....


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

I hope Uruguay makes it to semi finals at least .

x


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

anna1 said:


> I hope Uruguay makes it to semi finals at least .
> 
> x


----------



## Sen (Feb 7, 2018)

Now Spain are out. It's fu**ing coming home!!!!!


----------



## jjtreml (Dec 13, 2016)

Sen said:


> Now Spain are out. It's fu**ing coming home!!!!!


 Nah england will always manage to find a way to screw things up. They've mastered the art.


----------



## Sen (Feb 7, 2018)

jjtreml said:


> Nah england will always manage to find a way to screw things up. They've mastered the art.


 They'll probably bottle it on Tuesday mate! Really hope they don't. I like this England team.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Sen said:


> They'll probably bottle it on Tuesday mate! Really hope they don't. I like this England team.


 I think it's a good squad as well mate. Fcuking love World Cup, football uplifts me massively! hopefully Rodriguez is ruled out Tuesday, carrying a knock isn't he


----------



## Sen (Feb 7, 2018)

Pancake' said:


> I think it's a good squad as well mate. Fcuking love World Cup, football uplifts me massively! hopefully Rodriguez is ruled out Tuesday, carrying a knock isn't he


 Yeah.

Hope the good weather holds out too until we win it. Last weekend was great. England won 6-1. Weather was ace. Everyone was out enjoying it. Improves the mood of the whole nation.

Until the next morning anyway!


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Sen said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Hope the good weather holds out too until we win it. Last weekend was great. England won 6-1. Weather was ace. Everyone was out enjoying it. Improves the mood of the whole nation.
> 
> Until the next morning anyway!


 Amazing what football and sun can do for a nation!

I'm loving it so far, if England can progress to the semi's or even further I'll be made up!

Credit to Russia for putting on a brilliant tournament, all you hear about is the football - no crowd trouble, no heavy-handed police officers beating people up unnecessarily etc. This is how it should be done.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

InAndOut said:


> Is that even a sport?


 Silly point :whistling:


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Silly point :whistling:


 You must love playing cricket - overweight, slow, and boring :whistling:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

InAndOut said:


> You must love playing cricket - overweight, slow, and boring :whistling:


 The irony :lol:

Ya thick as a whale omelette...


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

The-Real-Deal said:


> The irony :lol:
> 
> Ya thick as a whale omelette...
> 
> ...


 lol, where did you get the irony from big boy? This guy is no more than 10% BF in the Stevo BF charts


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

InAndOut said:


> lol, where did you get the irony from big boy? This guy is no more than 10% BF in the Stevo BF charts
> 
> View attachment 158195


 What on earth are you banging on about ye lil cnut, he can't bench 140 kg for sets and reps exactly the same as you can't. Ya all piss and wind giving it large on here just because I cracked a joke. you're more than welcome to prove me wrong by posting up your benching video or any video for that matter, come on big lad get posting...! fkn keyboard warrior.


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

The-Real-Deal said:


> What on earth are you banging on about ye lil cnut, he can't bench 140 kg for sets and reps exactly the same as you can't. Ya all piss and wind giving it large on here just because I cracked a joke. you're more than welcome to prove me wrong by posting up your benching video or any video for that matter, come on big lad get posting...! fkn keyboard warrior.
> 
> 
> View attachment 158199


 Oh ffs - the bench comparison has been called out again! You're becoming a parody of yourself fat boy :lol:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

InAndOut said:


> Oh ffs - the bench comparison has been called out again! You're becoming a parody of yourself fat boy :lol:


 Post it up then gob shite... Or are you yet another faceless internet warrior with zero credibility... this site is full of them... Calling folks worse than s**t but cant match a single lift... fu**ing pathetic bunch of tiny little feeble cu**s... :whistling:

Post up or shut up...


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Post it up then gob shite... Or are you yet another faceless internet warrior with zero credibility... this site is full of them... Calling folks worse than s**t but cant match a single lift... fu**ing pathetic bunch of tiny little feeble cu**s... :whistling:
> 
> Post up or shut up...


 Steve, I really can't be bothered with you as I know your posting style.

If you actually have the cheek to call people out without taking the piss then you really are a delusional blob. Your BF is that of an obese non-lifter with health concerns. Be concerned and get checked out, ya massive tit.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Post it up then gob shite... Or are you yet another faceless internet warrior with zero credibility... this site is full of them... Calling folks worse than s**t but cant match a single lift... fu**ing pathetic bunch of tiny little feeble cu**s... :whistling:
> 
> Post up or shut up...


 Get your cock out :tt2:


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Get your cock out :tt2:


 He's a massive fanny, perhaps he can post pics of that?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

InAndOut said:


> Steve, I really can't be bothered with you as I know your posting style.
> 
> If you actually have the cheek to call people out without taking the piss then you really are a delusional blob. Your BF is that of an obese non-lifter with health concerns. Be concerned and get checked out, ya massive tit.


 Which translates to: I'm as weak as piss and to ashamed to post a video, but I will still continue trash talk because that's what I do.

You have zero credibility my lil snowflake! fu**ing great cop out though. Nuff said !


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

InAndOut said:


> He's a massive fanny, perhaps he can post pics of that?


 said the faceless internet warrior...


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm going 3-1 to Colombia.

Will check back in the morning to see the butthurt when I'm proved correct.


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Which translates to: I'm as weak as piss and to ashamed to post a video, but I will still continue trash talk because that's what I do.
> 
> You have zero credibility my lil snowflake! fu**ing great cop out though. Nuff said !


 As long as I don't look like you I'm happy :beer:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

InAndOut said:


> As long as I don't look like you I'm happy :beer:
> 
> View attachment 158207


 You will never look this good....  Old photo taken as part of my recomp which you are using way out of context...I was probably only benching 110 for reps back then.... lol

Take a look through my log.. The full video that snip was butchered from is still there to be seen. I admit my log needs updated with more up to date footage though.

It is what it is...


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

The-Real-Deal said:


> You will never look this good....  Old photo taken as part of my recomp which you are using way out of context...I was probably only benching 110 for reps back then.... lol
> 
> Take a look through my log.. The full video that snip was butchered from is still there to be seen. I admit my log needs updated with more up to date footage though.
> 
> It is what it is...


 Aww don't put yourself down, I think you look great....


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

InAndOut said:


> Aww don't put yourself down, I think you look great....
> 
> View attachment 158213


 Post up your video or pic matey....Are you on peds?


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Post up your video or pic matey....Are you on peds?


 Don't need peds - your picture gives me all the motivation I need!

*Must NOT look like that!*


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

The-Real-Deal said:


> said the faceless internet warrior...


 I don't understand your obsession with this faceless accusation so frequently?

Your lack of privacy is your own buisness but there's absolutely no need to be posting pictures of ones face etc on such a site. It's called doxxing and once the doors opened it can never be closes. Never in all my days will I be posting an identifying image of myself, to do so imo is simply dumb AF imo and the only ones who do are more interested in getting a pat on the back from faceless strangers online than any form of privacy..... Go figure.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Oioi said:


> I don't understand your obsession with this faceless accusation so frequently?
> 
> Your lack of privacy is your own buisness but there's absolutely no need to be posting pictures of ones face etc on such a site. It's called doxxing and once the doors opened it can never be closes. Never in all my days will I be posting an identifying image of myself, to do so imo is simply dumb AF imo and the only ones who do are more interested in getting a pat on the back from faceless strangers online than any form of privacy..... Go figure.


 Not aimed at you but you can cover your face (blank it out or what ever)... still no evidence of physique or lifts from many trolls.


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Not aimed at you but you can cover your face (blank it out or what ever)... still no evidence of physique or lifts from many trolls.


 You've called him out on it before Steve, only one argument at a time is it?

FFS you've called out everyone, I'm no troll and I've only ever had a go at trolls or antagonistic plebs (you for example).


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

Frandeman said:


> England it's s**t


 Oi Chorizo face you can only slag England if you're English!


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

The-Real-Deal said:


> You will never look this good....  Old photo taken as part of my recomp which you are using way out of context...I was probably only benching 110 for reps back then.... lol
> 
> Take a look through my log.. The full video that snip was butchered from is still there to be seen. I admit my log needs updated with more up to date footage though.
> 
> It is what it is...


 Alright chubby calm down!! :lol:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

InAndOut said:


> You've called him out on it before Steve, only one argument at a time is it?
> 
> FFS you've called out everyone, I'm no troll and I've only ever had a go at trolls or antagonistic plebs (you for example).


 Is your pic on your profile a piss take? I'm presuming it is the way you talk to other people?


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

Gary29 said:


> I'm going 3-1 to Colombia.
> 
> Will check back in the morning to see the butthurt when I'm proved correct.


 Make you right mate... Columbia has the hunger!


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> Is your pic on your profile a piss take? I'm presuming it is the way you talk to other people?


 Oh Einstein has come out to play? Had your meds today?

I don't talk to the average poster like I talk to you and Steve, as the average poster don't call people out on a daily basis. You two are constantly comparing yourselves to others and it reeks of insecurity.

You've admitted your main life goal is to be stronger than others, that's your deep rooted inferiority complex coming out - you're a little boy in a bloated body.

Now go and pass the poles up to the qualified scaffolders, ya plank.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Is your pic on your profile a piss take? I'm presuming it is the way you talk to other people?


 I'm guessing he's not a pro footballer?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

InAndOut said:


> Oh Einstein has come out to play? Had your meds today?
> 
> I don't talk to the average poster like I talk to you and Steve, as the average poster don't call people out on a daily basis. You two are constantly comparing yourselves to others and it reeks of insecurity.
> 
> ...


 I didn't and don't call people out... I simply asked you a question the way you are talking to Steve really doesn't match the picture you have posted.. I'm not getting into with a young kid that obviously doesn't lift but plz plz tell me you haven't taken steroids to look like that?


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> I didn't and don't call people out... I simply asked you a question the way you are talking to Steve really doesn't match the picture you have posted.. I'm not getting into with a young kid that obviously doesn't lift but plz plz tell me you haven't taken steroids to look like that?


 I've never taken steroids and I've never compared myself to anyone, it's you two that do the comparing. Some people have seen pics of me on here and I look better than Steve without a doubt if you do want a comparison.

You call people out on benching constantly btw.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Yeah good shout I'd take that picture off if I was you, especially before you start giving it the biggun lol


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

InAndOut said:


> I've never taken steroids and I've never compared myself to anyone, it's you two that do the comparing. Some people have seen pics of me on here and I look better than Steve without a doubt if you do want a comparison.
> 
> You call people out on benching constantly btw.


 I'm not getting into an argument with you mate and don't know why I feel I have to fight @The-Real-Deal corner all the time because I know he gives it.... I just think a lot of people on this are at him when In reality he's bigger, looks better and is stronger than nearly all of um.

people jump on bandwagon and take the piss out of him to try look good.


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> I'm not getting into an argument with you mate and don't know why I feel I have to fight @The-Real-Deal corner all the time because I know he gives it.... I just think a lot of people on this are at him when In reality he's bigger, looks better and is stronger than nearly all of um.
> 
> people jump on bandwagon and take the piss out of him to try look good.


 You came on here looking for an argument, I don't have a go at anyone to look good. He gives it so he can take it, nobody fight's Fran's corner when he's posting pics of greasy spoon cafés, or taking the piss out of his career.

Let's move on.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Imagine if someone in real life started going on about how much stronger and better looking they were than other people. They'd look a right nob. Everyone on this forum who does that looks like a nob when they do it too. Can't we all just get along lads? Can we try that for just one day?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

InAndOut said:


> You came on here looking for an argument, I don't have a go at anyone to look good. He gives it so he can take it, nobody fight's Fran's corner when he's posting pics of greasy spoon cafés, or taking the piss out of his career.
> 
> Let's move on.


 I think you know I'm not arguing with you, I'm being very reserved... you start on him any chance you get, I don't really know who your trying to impress, maybe franderman perhaps.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

InAndOut said:


> You've called him out on it before Steve, only one argument at a time is it?
> 
> FFS you've called out everyone, I'm no troll and I've only ever had a go at trolls or antagonistic* plebs* (*you for example*).


 Yes I have called people out who name call to prove they are indeed in better shape stronger etc.. they never post anything to suggest they are put proceed to antagonise the people who do which I think is pretty low.

Only one person name calling mate...YOU..! I think you need to look up the word antagonistic

I can't be arsed with you or many like you, you call names post s**t and wont participate with pics logs etc. This is why I use the term faceless troll, I don't want to see anyone's face I couldn't give a f**k who you are or what your doing, just back up/qualify what you say. If your in better shape than me, if you can out lift me as a natty lifter then I can assure you I give credit where credit is due.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> *Is your pic on your profile a piss take?* I'm presuming it is the way you talk to other people?


 I did see that skinny fat profile pic of a guy with the muscle mass of a small boy, but chose not to take a snip and post it in gen con like other cnut do. I did have a quiet laugh to myself though.... Knowing the real reason that he and others like him don't post pics or vid's 

The site is rapidly going down hill IMO


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

DaPump said:


> Oi Chorizo face you can only slag England if you're English!


 Racist


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> I did see that skinny fat profile pic of a guy with the muscle mass of a small boy, but chose not to take a snip and post it in gen con like other cnut do. I did have a quiet laugh to myself though.... Knowing the real reason that he and others like him don't post pics or vid's
> 
> The site is rapidly going down hill IMO


 It was a belter best yet!


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

EpicSquats said:


> Imagine if someone in real life started going on about how much stronger and better looking they were than other people. They'd look a right nob. Everyone on this forum who does that looks like a nob when they do it too. Can't we all just get along lads? Can we try that for just one day?


 This is UK Muscle silly home of the online argument! f**k people even start threads specifically for arguing!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

DaPump said:


> Alright chubby calm down!! :lol:


 Fattist


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

The-Real-Deal said:


> I did see that skinny fat profile pic of a guy with the muscle mass of a small boy, but chose not to take a snip and post it in gen con like other cnut do. I did have a quiet laugh to myself though.... Knowing the real reason that he and others like him don't post pics or vid's
> 
> The site is rapidly going down hill IMO


 Haha Steve - you really have got more front than Tesco's.

I could take a pic of my shite and it woud still look better than you, how can you say anyone looks bad?! I took the pic down as I knew you two bozos would store it and post it at every opportunity. I've got nothing to hide, I'm not looking for reassurance of how good or bad I look unlike you. Plus I don't need a log, only I need to see my workouts.

Go and wind someone else up, I'm done with your boring trolling.


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Fattist


 Is that even a thing? You would know :lol:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

InAndOut said:


> I've never taken steroids and I've never compared myself to anyone, it's you two that do the comparing. *Some people have seen pics of me on here and I look better than Steve without a doubt if you do want a comparison.*
> 
> You call people out on benching constantly btw.


 Now wait a moment ya lil t**t, you started calling me fatty in this thread. It is you who is the antagonistic pr**k

*Now post up you pics/videos to qualify your above statements.* I know you wont because your a spindly lil weak cnut who ain't got the strength to knock the top off a rice pudding.

This is me at 16 st 7 lbs 100% natural with a 130 kg bench for sets of 10 reps at the time.






130 kg x 10 reps






140 X 7 reps






Over to you bonny lad!


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

InAndOut said:


> Haha Steve - you really have got more front than Tesco's.
> 
> I could take a pic of my shite and it woud still look better than you, how can you say anyone looks bad?! I took the pic down as I knew you two bozos would store it and post it at every opportunity. I've got nothing to hide, I'm not looking for reassurance of how good or bad I look unlike you. Plus I don't need a log, only I need to see my workouts.
> 
> Go and wind someone else up, I'm done with your boring trolling.


 Arsenal are s**t! :lol:


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Racist


 Oh sorry I meant British you can only slag England if you're British!


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

DaPump said:


> Arsenal are s**t! :lol:


 I know!


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Now wait a moment ya lil t**t, you started calling me fatty in this thread. It is you who is the antagonistic pr**k
> 
> *Now post up you pics/videos to qualify your above statements.* I know you wont because your a spindly lil weak cnut who ain't got the strength to knock the top off a rice pudding.
> 
> ...


 Tsssssss Tsssssssss Tssssssssss Tsssssssssssssssss Tssssssssssssss :lol:


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Now wait a moment ya lil t**t, you started calling me fatty in this thread. It is you who is the antagonistic pr**k
> 
> *Now post up you pics/videos to qualify your above statements.* I know you wont because your a spindly lil weak cnut who ain't got the strength to knock the top off a rice pudding.
> 
> ...


 I think the video title "putting some size on" is an understatement tbf :lol:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> *I did see that skinny fat profile pic of a guy with the muscle mass of a small boy, but chose not to take a snip and post it in gen con like other cnut do. *I did have a quiet laugh to myself though.... Knowing the real reason that he and others like him don't post pics or vid's
> 
> The site is rapidly going down hill IMO





InAndOut said:


> Haha Steve - you really have got more front than Tesco's.
> 
> I could take a pic of my shite and it woud still look better than you, how can you say anyone looks bad?!* I took the pic down as I knew you two bozos would store it and post it at every opportunity. *I've got nothing to hide, I'm not looking for reassurance of how good or bad I look unlike you. Plus I don't need a log, only I need to see my workouts.
> 
> Go and wind someone else up, I'm done with your boring trolling.


 It seems you have trouble reading too. Its there in black and white FFS. 

I'm pleased you took it down @Disclosure might have been after you...!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

InAndOut said:


> I think the video title "putting some size on" is an understatement tbf :lol:


 Post up little boy....

Muscle needs calories/nutrition to grow. This is especially critical for growth as a natty.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

People who think cricket is slow need to have a cricket ball bowled at them at 60-90 mph, and bear in mind that one hitting you could break a bone!

More to the point though, why is everyone letting @Frandeman off so lightly over Spain getting knocked out by Russia? Losers :tongue: . England are clearly better as they're still in.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> I think you know I'm not arguing with you, I'm being very reserved... you start on him any chance you get, I don't really know who your trying to impress, maybe franderman perhaps.


 Go impressed by your abs shoot


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Frandeman said:


> Go impressed by your abs shoot
> 
> View attachment 158221


 Yeah you already posted that mate and got 5 likes.... opposed to the 14 I got on the post with you and your malnourished crack boys. Funny thing about it the guys body in that pic is bigger than you and can probably lift more lol....


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

DaPump said:


> Arsenal are s**t! :lol:


 Hopefully the new bloke will make an improvement :whistling:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Yeah you already posted that mate and got 5 likes.... opposed to the 14 I got on the post with you and your malnourished crack boys. Funny thing about it the guys body in that pic is bigger than you and can probably lift more lol....


 Got new material coming

Don't you worry :rolleye11:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Frandeman said:


> Got new material coming
> 
> Don't you worry :rolleye11:


 Lol... got nothing better to do? Why don't you go gym?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Lol... got nothing better to do? Why don't you go gym?


 That's me at the gym :tt2:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Frandeman said:


> That's me at the gym :tt2:
> 
> View attachment 158223


 Yeah do some weights and try build some muscle? Your chest looks like a school boys, it might make no difference tho you have a really small frame naturally so will always struggle.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Yeah do some weights and try build some muscle? Your chest looks like a school boys, it might make no difference tho you have a really small frame naturally so will always struggle.


 Got a decent cock

Want to see it ?

f**got


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Frandeman said:


> Got a decent cock
> 
> Want to see it ?
> 
> f**got


 Well you gotta have something going for you mate, with your shite genetics and minimum wage jobs keep looking on the bright side theres a good little lad. :thumbup1:


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

@Frandeman and @Matt6210 need to have a fight. We need to know once and for all: Who's harder, chefs or scaffolders?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

EpicSquats said:


> @Frandeman and @Matt6210 need to have a fight. We need to know once and for all: Who's harder, chefs or scaffolders?


 Lol 12 stone Spanish chef or 16 and a half stone English scaffolder, I know who the smart money would be on....

Wait doesn't he work at a casino now?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> @Frandeman and @Matt6210 need to have a fight. We need to know once and for all: Who's harder, chefs or scaffolders?


 I'll make him my bitch in no time :rolleye11:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Tonight is our last game so make the most of it...


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Lol 12 stone Spanish chef or 16 and a half stone English scaffolder, I know who the smart money would be on....
> 
> Wait doesn't he work at a casino now?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Frandeman said:


> View attachment 158231


 You wash peoples hands in a casino toilets?? Lol...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DaPump said:


> Don't give me all the football bollox we're s**t.. :lol:
> 
> So we planned on loosing is that what your telling me!?


 Loosing?

Your English is sh1t lol


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Loosing?
> 
> Your English is sh1t lol


 Where have you been!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ares said:


> Where have you been!


 Maternity leave


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

FelonE said:


> Loosing?
> 
> Your English is sh1t lol


 It's still better than Oxford Utd! :lol:


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Picked a good time to log on, seems gen con is like spastics feeding at a trough at the mo

More than usual anyway. Must be the heat.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DaPump said:


> It's still better than Oxford Utd! :lol:


 B4stard lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> B4stard lol


 Good to see ya back mate...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Good to see ya back mate...


 Thanks mate


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

Columbia officially the dirtiest team ever!!! :rage:


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

DaPump said:


> Columbia officially the dirtiest team ever!!! :rage:


 Ridiculous isn't it. Dirty cheating bastards.


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

DaPump said:


> Columbia officially the dirtiest team ever!!! :rage:


 They've lost their heads now, can see at least one red card coming.


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

3 mins for Columbia to score a goal and win me 900 notes.

Come on you ba5tards!!


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

YYYYYEEEEEESSSSSSS!!!!!!


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

spod said:


> YYYYYEEEEEESSSSSSS!!!!!!


 f**k off....


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

Play dirty get loads of extra time then score a lucky goal! Ffs


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

spod said:


> YYYYYEEEEEESSSSSSS!!!!!!


 Get f**ked


----------



## no-one (Jul 3, 2016)

DaPoof. That's all I feel like saying in your thread.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

DaPump said:


> Play dirty get loads of extra time then score a lucky goal! Ffs


 Can't fu**ing believe that


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

no-one said:


> DaPoof


 Shut it!


----------



## no-one (Jul 3, 2016)

DaPump said:


> Shut it!


 I ain't having no poof telling me to shut it. Where do you live? How about I am come round to yours and sort you out? And I don't mean that sort of a sorting out if that's what you're thinking.


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

no-one said:


> I ain't having no poof telling me to shut it. Where do you live? How about I am come round to yours and sort you out? And I don't mean that sort of a sorting out if that's what you're thinking.


 f**k off I'd leather ya!


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> Can't fu**ing believe that


 Madness pal!


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

no-one said:


> I ain't having no poof telling me to shut it. Where do you live? How about I am come round to yours and sort you out? And I don't mean that sort of a sorting out if that's what you're thinking.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Can't fu**ing believe that


 Me either gay boys


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

:lol: oh s**t :lol:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Frandeman said:


> Me either gay boys
> 
> View attachment 158247


 Yeah boyyyy I'm the daddy :thumb your next @Frandeman!! You ain't got no cushion for the pushing tho, your boney arse bones will dig into me!!


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Amazing.

Man down. Shots fired. Bombs dropped.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

fu**ing penalties!!!


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> fu**ing penalties!!!


 Never. Tis a poor doo.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> Never. Tis a poor doo.


 Had 100 quid on this, lost 90 quid on Belgium game.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Same old England... I'm sure we have already seen what happens next FFS

Fuuny as f**k that post @Frandeman :lol:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

fu**ing get in!!!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Thank f for that


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

no-one said:


> I ain't having no poof telling me to shut it. Where do you live? How about I am come round to yours and sort you out? And I don't mean that sort of a sorting out if that's what you're thinking.


 I'll bring you some lube. He's not going to be able s**t right for weeks once your done with him. (Give him one for me)


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

England haven't got the squad to win the world Cup. They haven't been tested yet by a good team and they're struggling

False hope folks I'm afraid


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Yeah boyyyy I'm the daddy :thumb your next @Frandeman!! You ain't got no cushion for the pushing tho, your boney arse bones will dig into me!!


 Yeah, looking at the pic I'm bigger and in better shape


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

Dirty play ruined the game... the last half hour was sensible!


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Yeah, looking at the pic I'm bigger and in better shape


 Lol I was honestly going to put can tell I'm bigger than you now...


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

And is it consensual or have I snuck up on you while your In the gym?

Think you might be getting raped ya no bro!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> And is it consensual or have I snuck up on you while your In the gym?
> 
> Think you might be getting raped ya no bro!


 Nah it was an England win celebration hug nothing more mate... Sorry if ya appointed. :whistling:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> And is it consensual or have I snuck up on you while your In the gym?
> 
> Think you might be getting raped ya no bro!


 Call me if you looking to meet a real man mate :rolleye11:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Booom son

Got excited... Tried to throw the dog at the telly..... Been off gear three months...... Wasn't strong enough


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Frandeman said:


> Call me if you looking to meet a real man mate :rolleye11:


 Might give you a go mate getting tired of Steve can't keep up with me... no stamina!! :thumb


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Booom son
> 
> Got excited... Tried to throw the dog at the telly..... Been off gear three months...... Wasn't strong enough


 Almost natty then :whistling:

:lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Almost natty then :whistling:
> 
> :lol:


 Less than natty.... Didn't recover haha My Mrs has more test than me atm


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Might give you a go mate getting tired of Steve can't keep up with me... no stamina!! :thumb


 Didn't even know you were there mate.. didn't feel a thing... They recon gear shrinks ya dick :whistling:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Less than natty.... Didn't recover haha My Mrs has more test than me atm


 shhiiitttt...You started growing tits yet?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

The-Real-Deal said:


> shhiiitttt...You started growing tits yet?


 Nah but my clit is itchy.... Is that normal.?


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

The-Real-Deal said:


> shhiiitttt...You started growing tits yet?


 Get yah tits out, get yah tits out for the lads


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Nah but my clit is itchy.... Is that normal.?


 I think is called thrush mate. I think they rub strawberry jam or yogurt in to calm it down...

I hope you get back to normal soon mate.


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

SwoleTip said:


>


 More chance of Maddie McCann coming home than football.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Can't believe what fu**ing animals the Colombians were tonight. They probably got a bit overexcited after they saw all the white lines on the pitch :whistling:


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Piss poor performance against Columbia. Didn't create a single clear cut chance in open play in 120 minutes, against an at best very mediocre side missing their best player. Couldn't believe some of the England players after match interviews, that seemed to think they played well!

Scary thing is it's not beyond the realms of possibility that even with another 2 performances like that we could still end up in the final , given that the best side left in this half of the draw is croatia who were also absolutely dire and lucky to scrape through against Denmark


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

f**ks sake, got 4 more days of this s**t to suffer now 

Thought you cu**s were dead and buried when Hendo missed his pen, jammy twats.

COME ON SWEDEN!!!!! :whistling:


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Gary29 said:


> f**ks sake, got 4 more days of this s**t to suffer now
> 
> Thought you cu**s were dead and buried when Hendo missed his pen, jammy twats.
> 
> COME ON SWEDEN!!!!! :whistling:


 Columbia didn't deserve to win that game whatever you think of England, they played dirty, hounded the referee and were all round pretty shite :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just got a WhatsApp from the Boss..... Apparently I'm on at half time against Sweden.... Need to get a new asthma inhaler and up my protein by 20 grams


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Gary29 said:


> f**ks sake, got 4 more days of this s**t to suffer now
> 
> Thought you cu**s were dead and buried when Hendo missed his pen, jammy twats.
> 
> COME ON SWEDEN!!!!! :whistling:


 I take it your Scottish lol


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## BennyBlanco (Jul 4, 2018)

Turned the tv off after they equalized in extra time, we'll still go out to Sweden in the most boring, predictable game ever.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Anyone want to debate the merits of losing to Belgium now?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Ultrasonic said:


> Anyone want to debate the merits of losing to Belgium now?


 If England win the world Cup, would you claim them to be the best national team in the world?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

safc49 said:


> If England win the world Cup, would you claim them to be the best national team in the world?


 No.


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

I'm smashed but it's cominf home


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Ultrasonic said:


> No.


 Your acting like it through your posts will


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BennyBlanco said:


> Turned the tv off after they equalized in extra time, we'll still go out to Sweden in the most boring, predictable game ever.


 Cough cough.... Sorry what was that?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

safc49 said:


> Your acting like it through your posts will


 I think you're confusing me with somebody else.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

safc49 said:


> If England win the world Cup, would you claim them to be the best national team in the world?


 How could you not?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Oioi said:


> How could you not?


 LOL


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

safc49 said:


> LOL


 If someone wins an international competition how can you say second, third or fourth is then better than first? That's why it's a competition and not opinion surely?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

England it's s**t :tt2:


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Oioi said:


> If someone wins an international competition how can you say second, third or fourth is then better than first? That's why it's a competition and not opinion surely?


 Have you never thought that a better team was unlucky to lose a match?

Who would you generally consider the better team: the FA cup winners or the Premier League winners?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> Have you never thought that a better team was unlucky to lose a match?
> 
> Who would you generally consider the better team: the FA cup winners or the Premier League winners?


 I've no idea the difference.

A competition is a competition. The winner is best by definition, anything else is your own personal opinion and moot.

By your logic England could of been unlucky for 52 years.... Moot, irrelevant.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> I've no idea the difference.
> 
> A competition is a competition. The winner is best by definition, anything else is your own personal opinion and moot.
> 
> By your logic England could of been unlucky for 52 years.... Moot, irrelevant.


 Just because someone wins on any given day doesn't necessarily mean they are better team.... say final was France vs England... France could best us 9 out of 10 games but just because we were better on that one day doesn't mean we're better team. Lots of factors aswel.... luck, decisions going your way.

leciester won the league in 2015 - 16 doesn't mean they were best team in the league or Wigan won fa Cup in 2013 doesn't mean they were best team in it.


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Frandeman said:


> England it's s**t :tt2:


 Excuse me? Mate, it's ****ingn coming home


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Oioi said:


> I've no idea the difference.
> 
> A competition is a competition. The winner is best by definition, anything else is your own personal opinion and moot.


 I would suggest the Premier League winner is the better team as they will have played all other teams, twice, whereas in a cup competition they just have to beat a much smaller set of teams, and only once. Also, when different teams win different competitions that happen concurrently, they can't both be 'best'.

Just explaining my 'no' response above.

That said if England did somehow manage to raise their level significantly to win another two matches we would then be discussing a rather different looking team to what we've seen so far. As it stands I think there are teams that have been knocked out that are better than England, and I would also be very surprised if they did win another two matches. I hope they do though!


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> Just because someone wins on any given day doesn't necessarily mean they are better team.... say final was France vs England... France could best us 9 out of 10 games but just because we were better on that one day doesn't mean we're better team. Lots of factors aswel.... luck, decisions going your way.
> 
> leciester won the league in 2015 - 16 doesn't mean they were best team in the league or Wigan won fa Cup in 2013 doesn't mean they were best team in it.


 Leicester were the best team, winning a cup is different to winning the league. Leicester won that as they were the best team throughout the season.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

InAndOut said:


> Leicester were the best team, winning a cup is different to winning the league. Leicester won that as they were the best team throughout the season.


 Leicester 2015 - 2016 was a better team of players than Uniteds, Chelsea's or man cities?

They sold one player and next season fought relegation....

that was a freak lucky one off, you can't say they were a better team than the big teams.

but there is more argument to say they were than a cup competition like the World Cup just because a team wins a cup doesn't mean they were the best team in it.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Matt6210 said:


> Just because someone wins on any given day doesn't necessarily mean they are better team.... say final was France vs England... France could best us 9 out of 10 games but just because we were better on that one day doesn't mean we're better team. Lots of factors aswel.... luck, decisions going your way.
> 
> leciester won the league in 2015 - 16 doesn't mean they were best team in the league or Wigan won fa Cup in 2013 doesn't mean they were best team in it.


 Have you ever played someone at pool and then having beaten them, they say "best of 3?"

You beat them again, "best of 5?"

You 7 ball the cnut only for them to say "Let's start again, serious games, best of 5?"

:lol:


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

I generally dislike footy, but saw the game today and can admit.. England deserved the win. They played the better game, simple as that really. They weren't flukey, Sweden weren't a man+ down, didn't see any overtly dirty moves by Sweden that the ref didn't see..

First and possibly the last time I agree with @Matt6210 :lol:

But when you're right, you're right


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> Leicester 2015 - 2016 was a better team of players than Uniteds, Chelsea's or man cities?
> 
> They sold one player and next season fought relegation....
> 
> ...


 Yes, they played better that season, meaning they were a better team. It was a freak season, but no denying them being the best team.


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Ares said:


> I generally dislike footy, but saw the game today and can admit.. England deserved the win. They played the better game, simple as that really. They weren't flukey, Sweden weren't a man+ down, didn't see any overtly dirty moves by Sweden that the ref didn't see..
> 
> First and possibly the last time I agree with @Matt6210 :lol:
> 
> But when you're right, you're right


 England are a better team than Sweden mate, playing better and winning was expected.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

I've not followed footy since year 8 or so, so that's a good 15 years or so of being clueless!

Merlin's stickers though. I'll always remember those.

Got, got, got, got, got, need!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Ares said:


> I've not followed footy since year 8 or so, so that's a good 15 years or so of being clueless!
> 
> Merlin's stickers though. I'll always remember those.
> 
> Got, got, got, got, got, need!


 They were Panini stickers when I was a boy...


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> They were Panini stickers when I was a boy...


 Panini are actually still about! Saw them in Co Op earlier as it happens :lol:


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Ares said:


> Panini are actually still about! Saw them in Co Op earlier as it happens :lol:


 It's surprising sometimes what products survive. I think it was probably the 1986 and 1990 World Cups I collected stickers for!


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Ares said:


> Panini are actually still about! Saw them in Co Op earlier as it happens :lol:


 My mates son collects them, was talking to him this week. It's 80p now for a pack of 5. It would cost about £110 to fill the album if you never got a duplicate sticker but apparently it's about £700 on average to fill!


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

MR RIGSBY said:


> My mates son collects them, was talking to him this week. It's 80p now for a pack of 5. It would cost about £110 to fill the album if you never got a duplicate sticker but apparently it's about £700 on average to fill!


 fu**ing hell, think it was 20p a pack or something like that when I was in primary!

Paulo Wanchope. No idea why, but I got him in what felt like every packet I bought as well as the Blackburn logo :lol:


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Ares said:


> fu**ing hell, think it was 20p a pack or something like that when I was in primary!
> 
> Paulo Wanchope. No idea why, but I got him in what felt like every packet I bought as well as the Blackburn logo :lol:


 Lol aye, one shiny was worth about 10 normal stickers


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

So if winning multiple matches and consequently the entire competition doesn't mean your the best then why bother? Why not just stick to your own opinion.

Hamilton won the F1 but he's not the fastest driver by your logic? Venus and Serena won the tennis but there not the best either?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Oioi said:


> So if winning multiple matches and consequently the entire competition doesn't mean your the best then why bother?


 It's about winning the competition  .



> Hamilton won the F1 but he's not the fastest driver by your logic? Venus and Serena won the tennis but there not the best either?


 Poor example for you I'm afraid. Lewis was the fastest driver in qualifying yesterday. Who is the best driver would be debated and to properly find out you'd want everyone in the same car. Fernando Alonso qualified 13th but I suspect most would agree he's rather better than the 13th best driver...


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

I take it all back!! It's coming home!!!


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

France will win this World Cup.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Jordan08 said:


> France will win this World Cup.


 No chance. The Cup is already back in England


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

safc49 said:


> No chance. The Cup is already back in England


 I have bookmarked your comment bud.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Jordan08 said:


> I have bookmarked your comment bud.


 I was joking lol. If you've followed this thread you'd know that


----------

